# Temp gauge is wacked out need help fixing it



## Tmoney89 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a 97Nissan 200sx 1.6 and my temp gauge is past the H mark when i put the key in to start my car but my car is on the on position but not on. When i turn my car on nothing changes.The gauge works and i mean it is on the c mark before i put my key in. The temp gauge is still over the h mark. I also have a check engine light on and went to autozone to get it checked out and they said it was the ECT sensor so i changed that with the thermostat which is located on the water pump which is right by the water pump but my question is what it could be and there is a sensor right by the ECT sensor but lays flat.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

This is probably a big mistake on my part, but...
PM me your email address. I'll send you the FSM section for engine electrical that has the troubleshooting for it.


----------



## Tmoney89 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanx for the help but Im still lost about the sensor that is next to the ECT sensor!!! Ive googled and googled and nothing maybe Im not googling the right thing but the sensor looks like oil is comming out of the end where the connector connects to it and its probably at least 2in sticking out of the back of the oil reservoir!!!? My car is also bogging down at red lights or when i stop the car but almost dies but doesn't. Ive cleaned the TB IAC valve new spark plugs. Could it be a fuel pump oh and i changed the fuel filter if that helps any.!!!!!!!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sensor right next to the ECT is likely the VVT solenoid...


----------



## Tmoney89 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the picof it but can't add it to this post. If u seen the part would u be likely to know what it was cause I could sent it to ur email


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

V V T solenoid...Variable Valve Timing solenoid
not WT


----------



## Tmoney89 (Jul 12, 2012)

I looked up the v v t and don't think its that but I looked at the part alil closer and realized this 7902 was on it. I tryed Google but got nowhere so I'm back here. Ill look tmr at the part to see if I can see anything more on the part BC its leaking oil not bad but it doesn't look right.


----------

